# Temporary Work Permit again !!!



## hayleigh001 (Nov 11, 2010)

I know this topic has been quite saturated but I was just wondering, if I went over on a twp hopefully with an lmo does that allow me to register my son in a local school etc. Do most employers offer health cover with temp contracts ? Also does that mean my partner can come over on my visa and work too or does he have to get a seperate visa ? Crikey I wish I could wave a magic wand and just be there !!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

hayleigh001 said:


> I know this topic has been quite saturated but I was just wondering, if I went over on a twp hopefully with an lmo does that allow me to register my son in a local school etc. Yes. BTW you can't get TWP without a LM) Do most employers offer health cover with temp contracts ? Health coverage in Canada is provided to all people here legally. It has nothing to do with the employer although many employers offer additional coverage and also for dental and drugs.Also does that mean my partner can come over on my visa and work too or does he have to get a seperate visa ? Read the following: Frequently asked questions: Working temporarily in Canada Crikey I wish I could wave a magic wand and just be there !!!!


Good Luck.


----------



## hayleigh001 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thankyou


----------

